# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/15/18



## jd56 (Apr 15, 2018)

Taxes are due. And in 1912, the Titanic sank.
Hoping you're day is on a happier note.

It's time to show off.
Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2018)

I got another bike from CABEr Sean @stezell 
Arrived safely Friday the 13th.
I don't have any good pics yet; just un-wrapping.
1935 Shelby Flying Cloud camelback frame.
I'm looking forward to riding it.



 

 

 
Thank you Sean.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 15, 2018)

I got the sign done  for my Roadmaster cycle truck.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 15, 2018)

Lost this one on ebay then a few days later I got a second chance offer and decided to snap it up. Came with the original war board certificate allowing the owner to buy it for farm work during the war. 













Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2018)

Not really rare or valuable but cool.This sheriff badge is from occupied Japan right after the war.Japan was trying to rebuild their industry and started stamping out cheap toys out of tin cans they could find.This star was stamped out of an old Coffee can Hills Brother.....................................


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 15, 2018)

Picked up this 1953 Hornet  yesterday.  Not sure if I am going to build it, sell it, or part it out.


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 15, 2018)

this week put my own twist on Coca Cola bike-changed tires put on snake belly tires-changed fenders put on big chrome fenders.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 15, 2018)

Got this from my mother. Her grandfather came to America from Ireland in the 1890's. He was a blacksmith in Boston. This was the lock on his shop.


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 15, 2018)

bought this AWESOME 1995 Schwinn Green phantom (pulled out of box just for pictures)


----------



## morton (Apr 15, 2018)

Schwinn/Goodrich Challenger.

I'm a little behind the times as I got this a few weeks ago.

Was going to keep it but geometry just isn't right for me so I will also list in the for sale ads for pick up at Trexlertown.

First pic as found, second one after a quick hosedown.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

A huge thanks to a fellow CABEr who wishes to remain anonymous for bringing me this Victor I bought off Ebay. Came with plenty of 78s and plays well. V/r Shawn


----------



## morton (Apr 15, 2018)

Stuff I got yesterday!

Titanic model!!!!!!  Hope this is not some kind of bad omen!  :eek:

JUST REALIZED AS I RE READ MY POST....From the same vendor I also bought a model of the Bismark and the Fokker triplane of the Red Baron, one was sunk and other shot down.

If that lady was a gypsy, I'm a dead man walking. 

Set of cowboy capgun holsters....complete.  Leather could use some conditioning and badges rusty but  finding the holsters is harder than finding the capguns.

By the way, anyone know what capguns would go with this set?


----------



## stoney (Apr 15, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> Got this from my mother. Her grandfather came to America from Ireland in the 1890's. He was a blacksmith in Boston. This was the lock on his shop.
> 
> View attachment 788836 View attachment 788837 View attachment 788838 View attachment 788839




Wow, that is 1 hell of a nice lock. Nice piece of family history.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 15, 2018)

More medicine for the disease


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> Lost this one on ebay then a few days later I got a second chance offer and decided to snap it up. Came with the original war board certificate allowing the owner to buy it for farm work during the war.
> 
> View attachment 788813View attachment 788814View attachment 788815View attachment 788816View attachment 788817
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Love these Derby badged bikes sold at Pep Boys stores. Were most of them sold in PA?


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

Here’s one of the projects I picked up yesterday. I’ll show pics later of the blue phantom men’s bike I picked up


----------



## stezell (Apr 15, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I got another bike from CABEr Sean @stezell
> Arrived safely Friday the 13th.
> I don't have any good pics yet; just un-wrapping.
> 1935 Shelby Flying Cloud camelback frame.
> ...




Thank you Mark another good CABEr and person.
Sean


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 15, 2018)

I picked this Elgin up for the girls to ride and it also came with a great Firestone basket.  My friend Charles in PA hooked me up with the light setup but hope to find an original setup soon.  I also picked up a spark plug cabinet that came in yesterday and it was missing the huge spark plug on the door so I painted one up myself.    I have no idea where I'm going to put it but I'm sure I will find somewhere.


----------



## JKT (Apr 15, 2018)

I picked up this curved counter top display case... and I bought this Walnut Queen Anne table in need of a little TLC for $20.00  .


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 15, 2018)

No bike stuff for me this week, but I did get a new truck! 

Frank





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Apr 15, 2018)

cool old racing trophies, nelson johnson of new york, union sportiva italiana bike club


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 15, 2018)

start your engines


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> start your engines
> 
> View attachment 789010



Dibs on the seat if you part it--that's probably all I can afford! Awesome machine-yours? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> start your engines
> 
> View attachment 789010


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I forgot about this Dayton pinback I got this week as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 15, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> start your engines
> 
> View attachment 789010



thats awesome any video of it running?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2018)

went to the "All Ford Parts" swap meet in Cupertino this morning and picked up an after market accessory "Moo horn". you have a cable attached to the lever on top and when you hit the horn button and pull the cable it moooo's like a cow. got this one for 20 bucks and there was another on there for $80.00!!


----------



## blincoe (Apr 15, 2018)

Bought some stuff yesterday for my whizzer... almost done! Bought some AS pedals John Koehnke made back in the day. Also found some Diamond chains NOS.

Finally pulled out my CADET SPEEDOMETER I bought a couple weeks ago.


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 15, 2018)

just got back from antique mall-picked up  a few items-scooter looks to be original paint-buggy is neat with the airflow wheel covers-1934 Elgin tricycle has been repainted-I will take a shot at taking the paint off to see what I end up with-at any rate 3 neat items.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 15, 2018)

A 1990 20" Steel Framed GT in really nice condition. The bike must have not been used very much. All I needed to do was pump up the tires, and it was ready for its first ride.





And also this cool European cane that is covered in 30 metal Badges








*Edit: I brought this item over to my fathers house today and asked him what he thought. "he told me it was a vintage hiking stick". After some research we found that the badges represent hiking locations throughout Europe

When I purchased this item, I thought it was just a cool looking folk art type of cane. The badges sell for about 10$ a piece, I payed 20$ so am happy with the purchase.*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 15, 2018)

Went and picked  this up for my daughter today pretty clean all original girls Schwinn BF  good wrench just need some new tires and tubes   and I want to give a big shout out to the caber for meeting me and letting me purchase this beautiful bicycle you know who you are.  Thank you


----------



## petritl (Apr 15, 2018)

I picked up a chaincase from the pinstriper this week and was given a Santana tandem carcass. I had a set of Phil Wood Hubbed wheels that came off of a tandem which are on it for now.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> start your engines
> 
> View attachment 789010




WOW !!!! We need a "Love" button for this. Like just isn't enough.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 15, 2018)

Well, I forgot to put this in last week, so here it is now....OG paint 41 Shelby, Red, white, with Blur Pins....goes with my Blue one...


 

 
Not sure if these count. The first, has been in the box for 1.5yrs, got it out and together last week. Cool bike with a 2 speed-auto hub..


 
Then this bike has been in the box for a year, put it together today. A Marshall Wells Zenith, Ser.# M50283.


 

 
Also picked up a 1" pitch chain...


 
And finally, a new paint rack....(my other just died)...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 15, 2018)

It's new , in the box , complete, , it's Delta  and it's a BIN on ebay so you know I couldn't say no to this cool WWII U.S.N.  binocular blinker


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

Yesterday’s adventure. 39 Bfg streamline. Blue b6-tank on the way. 2 stingrays and a swing bike.


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 15, 2018)

This Hudsons Bay Ranger came home too. Delta light and battery box. Monark 5 bar that I used to have as a frame and fenders, lots of welding on it, very rough. I gave it to a friend then it was stollen by scrap pickers from his yard. Another friend ended up with it and put wrong parts on it to get it ridable. Ended back at my place.  I picked up this nice seat to replace the very rough one on my Schwinn DX. Everything came from same guy.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 15, 2018)

[QUOTE="HANDLE BAR HORDER, [/QUOTE]

Nice car too, 69 Roadrunner? My parents had a 68 when I was a kid until my mom crashed it.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 15, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> start your engines
> 
> View attachment 789010



Find of the year!  I thought it was a Thor at first, very similar tanks.   I love it!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 15, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> [QUOTE="HANDLE BAR HORDER,




Nice car too, 69 Roadrunner? My parents had a 68 when I was a kid until my mom crashed it.[/QUOTE]
 Yeah they're easy to crash sometimes lotta power under that hood that there was a 69 Plymouth satellite 383 high-performance sure grip  posit traction numbers matching from the factory was like a road runner factory clone just sold that car  they're coming to pick it up the middle of this week


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 15, 2018)

Back to the GT Bike I posted earlier.

When I bought it, it had a chrome seat post. I wanted to see what it would look like with a black post and put some tape on it before it was originally posted, and I liked the look. Since then, I took a old popped road bike tube and stretched it over the post.

The inner-tube gave me the blacked out look I was going for.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> A 1990 20" Steel Framed GT in really nice condition. The bike must have not been used very much. All I needed to do was pump up the tires, and it was ready for its first ride.
> 
> View attachment 789257
> 
> ...



In Europe and especially Germany they have walking events called volksmarches https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volksmarching  It usually cost a couple dollars to participate and there is beer (duh), food, and a 'prize' for participation. They advertise the prize in advance which can be anything from a doll, commemorative platter, or commemorative beer stein which is the ones we chose to go to. V/r Shawn


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 16, 2018)

Sorry I'm late to Sunday show and tell! No bike stuff this week but I did get this 1966 Cadillac sedan deville. It needs alot of help, but I couldn't stand to see it get parted out or used as a derby car. It's all original and was sold new at Fresno motor sales and stayed in Fresno its whole life, in fact it stayed in the same neighborhood since '66! It came with most of the registration cards and it looked like the guy took care of it (mechanically). I started it up and it runs great! Can't wait to start driving it, just have to pay the astronomical late fees!


----------



## bike (Apr 16, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ WHEN I was a kid at the beach in so cal this is the kind of car we would cut the top off and bomb around in!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bomber.128796/#post-865206


----------

